# 2008 OGF Mosquito Fish-In



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

*What:* Ohio Game Fishing Mosquito Lake Fish-In
*Where:* Causeway Sporting Goods at Mosquito Lake
*When:* Saturday June 21st, 2008
*Who:* All Members of Ohio Game Fishing and their families and friends!

OGF and Causeway Sporting Goods have teamed up once again to provide our members a weekend of fishing, camping, and friends at beautiful Mosquito Lake in northeast Ohio. 

We've changed the format this year, which has allowed for a more casual atmosphere. Show up when you want, camp, and fish when you want!

Last year's event was a lot of fun and we are fortunate enough to have Linda and Causeway Sporting Goods as our host again. We are returning to Northeast Ohio's beautiful Mosquito Lake! Bring your family and join other OGF members for some fishing, camping, and friends on Saturday June 21st 2008 at Causeway Sporting Goods right on Mosquito Lake. Linda and her crew at Causeway Sporting Goods have graciously offered to host the event this year, and they've opened their property up for OGF members for the Fish-In! Mosquito Lake is an unlimited horsepower lake 7,850-acre lake, with plentiful catches of walleye, bass, northern pike, crappie, and more. Bring the family and cookout, camp, and fish!

The gear giveaways we've had in years past at the event will be held online at www.ohiogamefishing.com in lieu of at the event. We felt that with the cost of gas which may prevent members who live a good distance away from attending, that it was only fair to offer up the prizes to ALL OGF members regardless of whether or not they can make it! Stay tuned to the site for more details!!! 

*Camping*​ 
Causeway Sporting Goods has granted OGF members special access to their huge treed lot for overnight camping at the event. The sites are primitive (no water/electric) but they are right at the outing and by the marina. Great bank access and plenty of camping space to accommodate us! Choose your site on a first-come first-serve basis and enjoy the weekend!​ 







 
To RSVP to the Fish-In, please reply to this thread!!​ 
Thanks to Linda and Causeway Sporting Goods and thanks to all OGF members for their support!​

*Sign-ups/ Foods if bringing*


1. rattletraprex
2. Ruminator/ maybe Mrs.Ruminator ...big batch of baked beans, cooler for drinks
3. ezbite
4.peple of the perch
5.RiverRunner88
6.johnboy
7.Procraftboats21
8. ncraft150
9.Redear/ Barsolona Bass
10. Big Daddy/ Nick
11. Snyd and family
12.p8ntinfaces - cancelled
13. WalleyeGuy/ Mrs. Walleye
14. Capt. Muskey/ Angie/ 2+ kids ... mac salad, chips, pop, fish
15. DaleM/ brother
16. littlestick52
17. the Causeway Crew (10-15 people) ... Perogi Lasagna, Rigatoni, and ham and scalloped potatoes,
and five cases of pop 
(Thank-you Linda for your very generous support!) 
18. fishingguy/ son
19. booyah/ booyah Jr.
20. liquidsoap/ guest
21. uglystick27... food... 
22. bigfoot27
23. Nippiddee- and friends possibly
24. ShakeDown & Chopic


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Count me in.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Oh yea! Its that time of year again! :B 

Count Lynda and I in too.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

couldnt keep me away


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I'll be their.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm ready to go.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

cant wait i'll be there!!!!!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

anyone wanting to get a small bass tournament together?


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

you know i'm down for that bro


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

johnboy111711 said:


> anyone wanting to get a small bass tournament together?


whats a bass? hehehe


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Dont have the boys that weekend so it will just be me and Cc if she doesnt have to work.


----------



## Redear (Apr 11, 2004)

Count me and Barsolona Bass in also.What about the food are we having a Ogf cook out with members bringin casserols,or we eating online this year.
I don'tmuch care for the scan & fax buffet looks good but not much taste.LOL.
Fred


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

johnboy111711 said:


> anyone wanting to get a small bass tournament together?


As a newcomer to OGF. would that be a contest for who has the most sensitive feel and catches the smallest bass? My record is about 3 inches not sure on the weight....


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm sure there will be a grill or two around for burgers and such... If anyone wants to bring a covered dish, a couple bags of chips, buns, paper plates, all the fixins, start letting each other know here what you're bringing... Soft drinks and water are always welcome too.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I am hoping to show up this year - Being the Holiday weekend my wife is wanting me to spend more time doing family things instead of out on the water all the time. However, she has been wanting to go camping with the kids and my youngest which is 2 1/2 loves fishing so I am hoping I will see you there.


----------



## p8ntinfaces (May 21, 2008)

I'll bring hot dogs, a big thing of beans and a charcoal grill .


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Myself and wife will be there.
camping for friday and saturday nights.


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh Yes, Angie and I will be there with at least 2 of the kids. Looking forward to the minnow races, the great fish fries, Linda's cooking! and can't wait to see what Buck shoots this year.
We'll bring mac salad, chips, pop, and fish to fry. Maybe some fireworks too.
Will we be needing any firewood? I have a bit in the back yard.
I'm also up for any tourny's that are set up.
We'll be there Thursday through Sunday. 
This yearly event ROCKS! every year it's better!!! It'll be hard to beat last year's get-to-gether, But I'm up for it!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm planning on being there Friday and most likely Saturday too. Always nice to see the members and always a great time as well. I'd say fire wood would be nice as the fire is a hit every year.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

*p8ntinfaces*, if you bring some hot dogs/ buns and what you need to cook them, I'll bring a big batch of my own recipe of baked beans.


----------



## p8ntinfaces (May 21, 2008)

not a problem , I LOVE BEANS ! is this event start on Friday ? if it does what time can we show up .


----------



## littlestick52 (May 14, 2008)

sounds like a great time ill be there!!!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

The event is Saturday, but there will be members camping Friday and Saturday I am sure. A this time I am planning on being there both nights. I know Saturday for sure, but hoping both nights.


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

so i take it that there is no set time for this event to start?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Not really, it will be going on most of the day. I know in past years we try to eat in the afternoon, around 1-2:00. As this event will be scaled back some compared to the past years, I'd suggest those that are going should get together Saturday morning and decide a time to start the cooking/eating. As for events, I'm sure some of the members will have something to make it a fun day. We hope we can have another bon fire this year as that is always a lot of fun.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I know the PA crappie guys threw down the gauntlet again for a fun, BRAGGIN RIGHTS ONLY challenge, plus some other guys were talking a bass tourney... No need to fish competitively if you don't want to... Just show up and have fun. 

Nick and I are hunting for crappies...  

We'll be there at 7AM to fish til 2 or 3... Up to everyone when they fish... Again, just have fun.


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

Not to be rude but the title of the event has changed as well as the "set up". It is not named OGF member outing it is titled a fish-in.

The way I see it there is no orginization to this event - bascially it is a free for all and members are to organize their own activities and cook out. There are no door prizes, no planned cook out and no planned activities by an OGF leader. 

This is fine but I think people are misinformed and don't realize this. 

I'm not being rude just informing those who maybe don't realize that this is not an organized event by an OGF leader. and to those who are in charge if I am wrong please correct me. But here is what you all stated:
*
We've changed the format this year, which has allowed for a more casual atmosphere. Show up when you want, camp, and fish when you want!*

To me this says there is no leadership and this is not an organized event. This does not mean it won't be fun but it is a bit misleading b/c of the fabulous event you put on last year. Misleading in the fact that people on ehre think that it is being led by a leader and it is not.

Again, this could be fun and I am sure OGF members will make the most of it.

So can anyone tell me why the event has changed? and why you decided not to have a member outing instead a fish-in? Just curious. 

someone mentioned minnow races..will this even happen? again people are expecting one thing and it will be another. Just don't want people to attend thinking one thing and be suprised when the event is diff.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

I know a lot of members have the same questions.


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

I was informed that I am being too bold in what I have said. I have said nothing that is not true. 

It is not titled an OGF member appreciation outing it is title a Fish-In. IS this not correct?

There are online door prizes..none at the event.

There is no planned kids activities/games, there are no planned events (by an OGF leader) there is no "planned/set" cook out. I believe the statement was *I'm sure there will be a grill or two around for burgers and such* 

I do not feel what I am saying is wrong. Bold, yes. Honest, yes. Curious, yes. If the event was renamed and format changed due to money then that's fine but we should be informed. 

And I never said that there was anything WRONG with not having a member appreciation outing all I am saying is people are thinking this is a member appreciation outing and it is not. It is what it is..a campout for OGF members to go if they want. Everything is on their own. If an OGF member wants to cookout, organize a potluck on their won they can. This is what I am reading from the posting. If an OGF member wants to organzie a fishing tourny they can. It's pretty much up to the individual which means their is no direction and there is no organization by one paticular leader or leaders.

I can camp, fish, and cookout close to home with OGF members rather than travel to Mosquito but...

when it was organized and events planned it made it special. It made us OGF members feel special. Not b/c you gave us free items but b/c it felt like someone cared and it was organzied. It was an OGF member appreciation outing.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

We do still care about the membership. What is so bold about what you posted is the assumption you made that we don't, and are misleading people.

That is absolutely not true, and yes, it is a VERY bold statement to make. And yes, I'm pretty angry over it.

It takes a lot to put these events on. And I'm not talking financially, but that's a part of it. There are a myriad of issues as to why the event was scaled back. Gas prices, health issues, time issues, stress, and I could go on and on.

But rather than list excuses, we all decided to scale things back to a nice fishing weekend, allowing folks to put as much or as little into it as they wanted. Linda at Causeway came through again, and there are lots of members going to show up, bring food, go fishing, have fun. I've said myself that I'm only going to fish with my son then show up to visit for awhile, grab a bite to eat, then go home. We decided to do on-line giveaways to involve MORE of the membership, which does show more appreciation for more of the members. 

There's nothing misleading about it, and labeling it as such is wrong.

And, if there are any other members who have questions, feel free to PM them to me or send me an email at [email protected] and I'll get back with you.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm going to have to cancel on this one. My girl is in a wedding that day and i didn't check the date until i had committed to this. I'll check with the club and see if they will still come over and challange the OGF group of crappie fishers.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I echo what Carl stated and will add that for the past 5 years putting on large scale events has caused the OGF staff to put the site before their own personal lives, jobs and families in a lot of cases. One of the many reasons we decided to back off this year on the june outing. Hope you can all understand that. We were upfront about the changes, even changed the name of the event to reflect those changes. Our apologies if it has offended anyone, but we have jobs and families too!


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

I for one, understand completely how difficult and time consuming it is to go around and get donations and prizes for events, especially now with the cost of everything on the rise. The OGF staff has put so much time and energy into the past years of member outings; along with other events that are going on throughout the year. Let&#8217;s all give them a break this year and let them sit back and relax with us as we all just make the best of the weekend surrounded by friends. 
I&#8217;m going to have the camping area ready for whoever wants to come and stay by Friday morning. Laughter, conversation, and company of friends is truly a wonderful time. Let&#8217;s all just take advantage of a beautiful site to camp at, at no cost to our OGF family. I know that gas is expensive, but why not take advantage of what could be a free weekend get-a-way for ya&#8217;ll, spent with great fishing friends.
I have a grill and I will be cooking a few different dishes. For sake of hot food, let&#8217;s plan on eating around two, if that works for everyone. If everyone would let me know what they plan on bringing then we can make sure we have a nice spread and variety of food to choose from. 
As far as games or events go, let&#8217;s all think back to our good ol&#8217; days, before video games and expensive toys. We can do double-dutch, hop scotch, sack racing, casting competitions, corn-hole tournaments, and if I can get the minnow racing tank I definitely will. Only our minds will limit our activity and the fun just awaiting us. I&#8217;m sure I can find some little trinkets around here to give as prizes to the kids. 
Our sunsets are often breath taking and the good laughter conversation and company around the bon fire always creates unforgettable memories. Take advantage of this weekend to kick back relax and get away from the everyday stresses of life. 
Let&#8217;s take the &#8220;planning&#8221; on ourselves and truly let the staff have a deserved break and just enjoy themselves and the weekend. Let&#8217;s turn the tables and appreciate the hard work the staff has done to make this such an awesome web site. 
I&#8217;d be more than happy to attempt to put together a makeshift agenda, let&#8217;s start a list of who&#8217;s coming, how many people, what dish you would like to bring, and any ideas of activities we could possibly have happen. The crew and I are ready and excited to have ourselves a relaxing and memorable weekend spent with our OGF friends! 
Thanks Linda 

LIST:
Attending: Linda & Causeway Crew- 10-15 people
Dishes: Pierogi Lasagna, Rigatoni, and Ham and Scallop Potatoes, and I will furnish five cases of soda.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

ATTA GIRL LINDA!! My son and I will be there hopefully. We'll bring some food of some sort, who knows? Sorry to have missed last year, but really enjoyed the year before. Thanks for all your efforts!!!


----------



## booyah (Oct 11, 2004)

Regarless what you call it...Booyah Jr and I will be there!!! Nip (NOAA) has a tourney on skeeter that day...So I will be there after wieght-in...hopefully with a pocket full of cash and some wood:B :B :B :B :B .
btw...cant people just sit around, shoot the sh*^ and enjoy what the good Lord created for us? I mean...jezzzzz...I work as a construction super...I live by schedules and time frames...show up...have fun...eat a burger and let me here ALL your fishy fishy tales!!!!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for your support Linda. See you on the 21st...


----------



## littlestick52 (May 14, 2008)

after reading some of the most recent posts i have come to the conclusion that im going to tell you that ill be there friday and saturday. ill bring some food if u want like buns, hot dogs, hamburgers, cookies, baked beans, chips, pop, or what ever you guyes want!!! just tell me what you guyes want me to bring in a PM. i can bring my washer board game which is kind of like corn hole but with washers. see you all there!


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

my intent was not to piss people off but to make clear what this event really is. I know you put effort into it and you don't have to list excuses as you call it. A nice explanation or answers to our original questions would have sufficed.

I don't feel you were up front about the event. enough said! it is what it is. and that is how you should have said it. instead of letting people think it was another way. 

I won't post again on this topic. we will not be there.

I thank you for not deleting my posts and allowing me to state my thoughts. bold or not. oh and there are many others who feel the same way but were too afraid to say what I said. I was merely speaking for those who would not.

I just felt details that should have been disclosed were not. so, now some of those details are and go have fun. Enjoy a good day.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

We were up front in telling everyone what the event is. Read the title of the post and the contents of the first the first entry. 

There is a lot more I'd like to say, but I won't. It's not in the best interest of the site to do so.

Whoever decides to go to the event, see you there.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Woody, you not attending is your choice. Believe me when I say there will be lots of members there just to have a good time. I don't think we ever intended this to be a give away or a planned event where everything was put in order. That was something we have done the last few years but as Carl has stated times have changed and we decided we could at least have an event where members have a chance to enjoy a great weekend with other memers. I really believe this will be a great outing where we all can relax and have fun. I for one will be there to relax and enjoy the outing this year. Not having to put in lots of long hours will be a welcome change, even though I'm sure I will still put in more than I should again. I'm even bringing my boat this year as I will actually have time to get out and fish. 
My brother is coming with me to also relax and fish. I'll bet the evening will be as much fun as last year and Saturday will be as much fun as we can all have fun and I'm sure eat more than we should. If you change your mind you are still welcome to come and join us. 
Linda, a big thanks to you for your support. You know I'll be there and I'm looking forward to seeing you and your staff again.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

This year's Fish-In, member's picnic holds as much potential as any previous year's for a ton of fun. 

That is what every year is all about.

There will be lots of members, food, good conversation, ability to fish together,and some games stuff for kids who want to play them, etc. (I saved some from last year) 

Although its not readily seen, there has already been a lot of planning, reservations made, by us for this year.

Thanks for your support, and clarifying Linda. 

Some things have been mentioned already by fellow staff, please realize that just like anyone else we go thru stuff at times also, and have family priorities, etc. to handle in our lives. 

But whatever else we deal with, we love you guys, the OGF community we share, and the friendships we have with all of you. :B :B 

Looking foward to June 21st!!
.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

chaunc, sorry to hear of your conflicting schedules. Hopefully some of your club members can still make it. !% 

OK p8ntinfaces, I'll bring the baked beans. 

littlestick52, yes bring your washer game please.

*I'll begin a sign-up list at this point in our original announcement post on the first page of this thread with the food details and who's coming. 
*
*Check it out there.
*
If you'd like littlestick52, bring some burgers and buns, or a dessert, etc. . Post here your choice and I'll add it to the new list. 

Introduce yourself at some point, looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## littlestick52 (May 14, 2008)

sorry if not many people know me but im a newer member and im loving this site already!!!! i did introduce myself in the new OGF member post but if you didnt read it im not affended its all good!!!! so yes ill bring my washer boards i have two sets and ill bring some burgers and buns!!! sounds like a great time and i cant wait to meet some new people!


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

littlestick52, Looking forward to meeting ya! Should be fun.

Woody, I don't think you were too bold, or out of line. Would be nice to fish with ya, if you change your mind and come out.

Linda, Let Ang and I know what we can help with.

Shake, I'll need a corn-hole partner. :O


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Capt. you going up Friday? I think I remember you saying you were. I should be up there sometime Friday, so Friday night we should have some fun. I'm not sure about some but I know I'm planning on having lots of fun myself!!


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Dale, 
Yep, we'll be there Friday. Maybe even camp a little closer to ya this time. We'll do a fire Friday night too. Looking forward to a GREAT time forsure. New surprizes every year!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

You've got the right idea littlestick52.

You'll have the chance to fast-track meeting other members of the OGF community. :B

I don't recall anymore who brought the cornhole boards last year, and what do you call the two balls tied together and tossed at the pvc pipe frames?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

By cornhole I hope you're talkin about the bean bag game


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

only have one thing to say....LINDA thanks for all you do for us!!! you have takin' on alot for this club and i know that i dont stand alone on this!!!from the summer outings to the ice fishing weekend you have ALWAYS taken care of us!! my daughter(now 17!!) still remembers you taking her to the club for a shower!!! she loved helping with the kid games!!i I'll try to come but not sure...


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

ShakeDown said:


> By cornhole I hope you're talkin about the bean bag game


Your not the only one 

The edit note was my mistake Shake


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Ruminator said:


> You've got the right idea littlestick52.
> 
> You'll have the chance to fast-track meeting other members of the OGF community. :B
> 
> I don't recall anymore who brought the cornhole boards last year, and what do you call the two balls tied together and tossed at the pvc pipe frames?


I call it Hillbilly Golf but there are different names. Tried to get a pic from my photo gallery but I can't get it to post here. I'll bring it if I get there. There's some pics in last years kids game thread.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Last year, it was TxTransplant that was the cornhole king. I know he still wears that crown proudly!!!


----------



## p8ntinfaces (May 21, 2008)

Ruminator said:


> You've got the right idea littlestick52.
> 
> You'll have the chance to fast-track meeting other members of the OGF community. :B
> 
> I don't recall anymore who brought the cornhole boards last year, and what do you call the two balls tied together and tossed at the pvc pipe frames?


HILLBILLY GOLF


----------



## p8ntinfaces (May 21, 2008)

DaleM said:


> The event is Saturday, but there will be members camping Friday and Saturday I am sure. A this time I am planning on being there both nights. I know Saturday for sure, but hoping both nights.


What time can we show up on Friday ?


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

6am if ya want, We'll be there early too!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Save my spot Capt. I hope to be there around noon or so. I may be a little later but I'm planning on hitting there about noon.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Liquidsoap and a guest most likely.
Will post what I am bringing a little later so I know whats needed.

It was so much fun last time I went!
Looking forward to it!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

liquidsoap said:


> .
> 
> It was so much fun last time I went!
> Looking forward to it!


Couldn't have said it better myself. I'll bet anything it will be a blast this year as well. I can only think of the laughs, and fun we had Friday and Saturday evening. My guess is it will be the same this year.


----------



## Little35 (May 26, 2007)

I wanted to go but I already committed to a Musky tournament on same weekend. Last year was the first time I attended this OGF outing and I had a great time. I agree that some things need scaled back so the organizers can have fun too.

Linda and the Causway Crew are great people and great hosts.

If this is your first time at this event look foward to having a great time, you won't be dissappointed.


----------



## uglystick27 (Jun 5, 2008)

im new and it sounds like a good time i will be down there looking forward to catch alot of fish and meet new people should i bring anything other than my pole and gear?


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm glad to hear you can join us uglystick, there are no desserts yet spoken for. 
Or maybe a veggie tray and veggie dip...

See you there.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I quickly read through the initial post and several thereafter... still a question.

Will this be an ALL day event? I'd love to join in but won't be able until 4ish...would there still be goins ons around then???


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

There will be some folks camping there the entire weekend, and Saturday is definitely an all day event! Hope to see you there Nip!


----------



## uglystick27 (Jun 5, 2008)

sounds good to me ruminator thanks see you there


----------



## LWS (May 28, 2008)

Im new here ..This sounds like alot of fun.. Wish I could make it..already asked for time off..but it was a no-go..gotta work  ...next year i will have to save some vacation time for this!!


----------



## back-in-the-game (May 1, 2008)

I would love to go, but unfortunatley I have a scuba diving event scheduled on the same day. Maybe will be able to make it next year.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

wish i could be there but am moving 

this is a blast if you can make it ...............GO


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Ruminator, Time to update front page. Add Nip, and Bigfoot27 to the list.
Only a week away! Linda put me in charge of campgrounds again this year. Was hoping everyone will bring a little something to throw on the Bon-fire. Also bring lawn chairs for around the fire at night.
If anyone wants to do a fishing contest (any kind), I'm up for it.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I was hoping for a crappie tourney.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

I just talked to Paulette from POOCHES and she said she would open for you all for breakfast on Saturday @6:00a.m.. I need to know if you are interested and how many will go for breakfast.
She also asked me to tell you al that on Friday night they have kareokee,and a wonderful fish or steak dinner------I can verify this I've had it several tmes yum--Yum!!!
I also asked her if I could borrow her minnow race tank again this year---She said YES!!!!!! Hope to see you all here on the 21st. Linda


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Thats great news Linda!

Those minnow races are worth the trip alone! 

They were a lot of FUN!  

I'm looking at trying to come up Friday and camp out. I'll post if so.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like Chopiq and I will make the drive up Sat morning and camping Sat nite...


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

If no one wants to do breakfast @6:00a.m. They normally open at 8:00a.m.

I don't want POOCHES to make plans to open early and no one show up to eat breakfast there.
If you are interested in breakfast @ 6:00 please let me know. Linda


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Linda...do they still do breakfast at 8 usually?


----------



## p8ntinfaces (May 21, 2008)

Cant bring the hot dogs and beans now . i found a new place and am moving my family and i in this weekend . HAVE FUN AND BE SAFE ! :B


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear you can't make it p8ntinfaces. 
Thank-you for letting us know. !%

Have a safe move. :B


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

I told her to just open at 8:00 for breakfast instead of 6:00. 8:00 is when she normally opens anyways. No one replied and she needed to know by last night. Thanks, Linda


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for checking Linda.  And thank Paulette also. I'll thank her too if I run into her over there.


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

Looks like we could see some heavy rain this weekend. I'm bringing an extra canvas and dry socks  
hoping to be there Friday morning for set up and maybe somefishin.
Might end up sleeping in the boat if it thunderstorms at night. 
we'll be eating breakfast across the street around 8am. Saturday.
oh, also planning on dinner there fridaynight, their fish is awesome! and the beer is cold  
ps, guys, don't forget some extra firewood if ya got it. But if it rains too hard, we can always move inside and play cards, eat, drink, and listen to fish stories :B 
Only one more loooong day of work before I'm outta here!!!!!!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I hear you John! 
Friday especially is going to really drag.  

Fortunately the chance of rain is only 40% thru 8pm for Saturday. Everyone keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

absolutely an awesome time there last time i was over at causeway campground..  
hope you all have a great time.. take lots of pics...


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

we are going to miss you this year crappielooker. Linda


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

i cant wait!! tomorrow gonna be a looong day at work..be out there tomorrow night see ya all there!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

^^works already ong enough for me when there is nothing to anticipate for. Tomarrow it going to be one of the longest days of my life.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Leaving Saturday morning to keep the beans fresh. 

See you all there. crappielooker, sure wish you could join us too.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Everybody bring your camping chairs. !%


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

I'll try to make late afternoon today. 
Look for Paradise Landscapes Shirts. That will be my wife and myself.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

had a great time!!!.. linda thank you and ur crew so much for havin us we had a blast!..got to meet a bunch of great guys and gals Bigfoot great meetin ya im sure that looong ride back was fun! Capt.Muskey thank you Mrs.Muskey and also for takin us out and really helpin us out and makin us feel welcome all weekend..Ruminator it was great talkin with you and thanks for the prizes and those beans! they were great!!!.also great meetin ya shakedown and chopiq.dustin still wont tell us what was goin on in that cove  and peple great talkin with ya..wish we coulda got after some cats while you were out there


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> dustin still wont tell us what was goin on in that cove


and you probably really don't want to know,if shakedown is involved

i wanted to make this one,but bills,gas prices and health just made it impossible to make the long drive stay over


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks Jake. I really enjoyed myself this year. It was a pleasure talking with you and Ron, Dustin, and Miles.
I always love to meet members and talk with them. I got to do a lot more of that this year since I stayed and camped overnight. !%

John, Angie, Darryl, Peple, Sam, and family, Shake, Chopic, Carl and Nick, it was good to see and talk with you again!

That was some kind of awesome storm that went through!
I hope noone had a leaky tent?! 

Carl, did you and Nick have much of the storm to drive through going home?

For everyone who missed it, plan to attend next year's picnic. :B


----------



## littlestick52 (May 14, 2008)

i dont think we can thank linda and the crew enough for an awesome weekend!!! riverrunner said it all, we had an amazing time and im so glad to meet everyone i did. hope to see everyone again soon and thanks again!!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

It was a fun day of fishing and the storm was NUTS! Really blew in FAST! We were OK on the ride home. Lots of lightning... Made it interesting! I did forget to take the plug out of the boat, so there was a little water... I remembered on teh way home and drained it. No problems. Nick and I had a ball. Linda, great job AGAIN! The food really hit the spot... Love that perogie lasagna!!!

I'll post a few of our fishing pics here in a bit. We caught perch, crappie, walleye, and some PIG bluegills. All in all and GREAT day!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Here are some of the fish we caught. We drifted jig/minnow and jig/crawler combos for the crappie/walleye (no walleye caught that way) and got the gills w/ crappie nibbles under a float about 3 ft in 5 ft of water. You can see ShakeDown and a topless CHOPIQ in the background of one of the pics.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

Ruminator said:


> That was some kind of awesome storm that went through!


yeah it was! 

heres a few pics 









storms comin!!!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice pics Jake! I like the sunsets!!!


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

Big Daddy said:


> Nice pics Jake! I like the sunsets!!!



thanks carl those are some nice gills and crappie!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nick was "The Man" with the crappie... I could only manage perch... I did get the only walleye of the day, a 16 incher... We were dropping jigs tipped w/ crawlers in the weed mats... Saw several caught that way. We hit the gills pretty good, then CHOPIQ and Shake called us to a hot school of gills... It was fun catching!


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

Big Daddy said:


> Nick was "The Man" with the crappie... I could only manage perch... I did get the only walleye of the day, a 16 incher... We were dropping jigs tipped w/ crawlers in the weed mats... Saw several caught that way. We hit the gills pretty good, then CHOPIQ and Shake called us to a hot school of gills... It was fun catching!


we got out today with Capt.Muskey..and got 5 eyes a crappie and some perch..driftin the north end today before we headed out


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

It was nice meeting everyone there. Mainly Rumirator and Riverrunner and his friends.

RR did you do any catting in? I was going to stay and try to do some night fishing, but as soon as that storm hit we called it a day. To bad it was only 40 minutes then it blew by. that wind was brutal I thought that big tree was going to fall on my boat, it was making some loud cracking noises. also my hat blew off 2 times and my cover almost took off, it took 3 people to snap it down. lots of sand blowing around too.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

peple of the perch said:


> It was nice meeting everyone there. Mainly Rumirator and Riverrunner and his friends.
> 
> RR did you do any catting in? I was going to stay and try to do some night fishing, but as soon as that storm hit we called it a day. To bad it was only 40 minutes then it blew by. that wind was brutal I thought that big tree was going to fall on my boat, it was making some loud cracking noises. also my hat blew off 2 times and my cover almost took off, it took 3 people to snap it down. lots of sand blowing around too.


no we didnt get a chance too.. went into the garage playin texas hold em ateand B.Sed then had a fire..


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I had a friend come in from the navy, we decided to go somewhere else (sigh didnt do any good). Glad it turned out nice!


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

It was good seeing everyone! Ang and I had a great time as always.
Linda, THANK-YOU for being such an awesome host! Loved the food!!  You helped us with everything, can't thank you enough.
Jim (Ruminator) Great getting to enjoy the weekend with ya! Good to meet Jake,Miles,Duston,and Ron, hope we can fish together again soon. 
Darryl, hope you made it home ok. Brandon, John, Carl, Nick, peple,& Sam, Always glad to see ya.
The boat boys did a great job again this year, Thanks Mike and Nate!
And The Bait Shop Girls Always take such goooood care of us  Thanks. 
Oh and I can't leave out the two Bucks,Thanks for all the help.
I needed a weekend like this! Good food and good fishing, even after the storm the bon-fire still lit up.
See ya all at Hawgfest.
Ps. Thanks for letting me beat ya all at Texas holdem Saturday night. Cool using bobbers for chips!


----------



## bigfoot27 (Apr 13, 2004)

It was really nice meeting John and Angie (thanks again for taking me out), Shake, Rumi, Chopiq, RiverRunner, littlestick, Peple, Big Daddy and Nick, and Linda and the Causeway Crew. It was a great time up there as always fishing with friends and hanging around the camp fire. Yeah, Johh, I did make it home in one peace with no mishaps enough it was brutal getting up at 5am yesterday for work. Went I get home tonight, I'll post a few pics I took.

Darryl


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

Your Welcome and Thanks for coming. What a great bunch of people! You are always welcome here. Thanks for cleaning up everything. Sorry I missed the bon fire.
I think I fell asleep by 8:30 p.m. Linda


----------



## uglystick27 (Jun 5, 2008)

This past weekend was one of the best times i have ever had fishing.
It was awesome to meet alot of people of OGF.
Special thanks to Linda and the Causeway Crew you guys did and excellent job. John and Angie you guys were awesome and thanks again for taking us out on the boat. Ruminator it was very nice to meet you and thanks again for the prizes they were awesome.


----------



## dpc10 (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow, that was a much needed weekend. Just sit back, meet some awesome people and do some fishin. Thanks to everyone that helped out, Linda and the crew, thanks for having us, i really appreciate it. Capt. and Mrs. Muskey, thanks for everything, same to you Ruminator. Shakedown, Chopiq, thanks for the boat ride, sorry i could only pull in a gill... Bigfoot, Peple, it was nice meeting you and i look forward to seeing you all again. Probably at the Hawg fest. Thanks again for everything! Dustin


----------



## bigfoot27 (Apr 13, 2004)

Here's a couple of sunset pictures from Friday evening


----------



## littlestick52 (May 14, 2008)

bigfoot27 thoes are some nice pics and i think that i saw some of the greatest sunsets ever there on misquito the two days i was there!!! captain you were not kidding when you said that i would see some of the greatest sunsets ever!! an amazing place!!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

To echo what everyone has said, although it was scaled back it was still a blast. Thanks to Linda and her crew at Causeway for their hospitality, and for cooking enough food for an army!

Was cool meeting everyone...Dustin deserves a special mention for putting up with John and I Sunday morning...it was fun tho


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

To Team OGF : Jim, Carl, Brandon, Dale. Kim, Lewis, Roger, Jim, and Jeff, Thank you for the beautiful flowers. What a surprise!! They look so nice on my desk. Thanks again! Linda


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Your the hostess with the most-ess Linda! Thanks for everything you do for us OGFers!!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

You are very welcome Linda! 

You went beyond all expectations to be the consummate hostess, and greatly contributed to the success of the event.
Thank-you so much, and of course...

Nothing says it like flowers.


----------

